# Dog Walk 2: With 98% less shake!



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

This was taken this morning when I got home from work on 5-19-12

The last dog walk movie I made would make you vomit. This one is watchable, I promise. 

Enjoy the birds singing, the dogs being silly, and my ever better editing skills. I am a work in progress


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Loved it. 

And the editing was perfect... Looks like Dozer channeled his puppy nature today, lol.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I want a Dozer. He is huge and I want to smoosh him.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, more like he smooshes you...but I understand what you mean. He is a cuddlebug!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Love how everyone's tails are a wagging the whole time


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So cute! I love all of them.  Dozer just doesn't look like he'd be that agile but that big boy can move around! And take a few poor innocent trees down in his wake....:wink:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice job!!! I love the happy dogs! "Ball? Throw Ball?" LOL.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Island Paws 4 Raw: I think they live to hike...and eat! LOL A happy dog is an unannoying dog, right?

Donna: As big as Dozer is, it amazes me how ninja nimble he is! We live in a trailer. And yet, it works for us. You would think we would be cramped but the dogs have everything figured out. Dozer knows how to back up in tight spaces and as long as we hike (and Hunter gets to play fetch) everyone is happy. Who says you need to live in a mansion to own multiple (and large) dogs? Although, I will say there are certain breeds I would not bring into my tiny home...like Great Danes or Irish wolfhounds. I don't think they would fair well in a small environment. But an English mastiff? They could live in a closet as long as they get walks! I love it!

MischiefGirl: First, I have to say in a previous thread you posted a Gotye video. Your post was the first time I ever heard the song and I loved it. Now I notice they are playing it on the radio all the time. And I am perfectly ok with that. I could listen to it a million times. And I totally blame you for getting it stuck in my head! And second, Hunter LIVES for fetch! He will chase the ball until he dies. He has no will power against the pull of a flying ball.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I loved the video! Sarge at the end made me laugh, taking his sweet time walking back home lol


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

My old aussie was ALL about fetch. He'd do it until I hid the ball and then he'd search for something else to fetch, even when his mouth was bloody from so much of it.

Gotye, OMG it will NEVER get out of your head now! LOL. Saturday Night Live had him on a few weeks ago and did a digital short on the obsession with Gotye that's hilarious.


----------

